# interested in...



## DaRooKEe (Jun 2, 2002)

By any chance, does anyone have a blue Abu Garcia 5500 C3CT Mag up for trade? I have rods and reels to trade. Anything from Penn to Diawa to Abu Garcia and custom.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I dont have one to trade, but am lookin for a 5500CS Mag or 5500CS Pro Rocket in good condition to buy if the price is right. I think the 5500C3CT's are all green like the CS models.


----------



## RED RAIDER (May 14, 2002)

Try the Chesapeake bait and tackle shop on Battlefield Blvd. I was in there about a month ago and I vaguely remember a large assortment of Abu Garcia reels. I've got a 7000 and I absolutely love it and I have noticed a large price drop on that reel at most tackle shops. Guess I might be the only one who loves it...


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

You can buy one on line for $105 with free shipping. Fisherman's Factory Outlet


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Take that 7000 and replace the bushings with bearings, and add smoothie drag washers and you'll love it even more! It'll be a 7000C then and will throw much better!


----------



## DaRooKEe2 (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanx Ken. But I was hoping to catch a trade and prevent spending more money on gear. If I dont end up trading ill definitley get it online. Whats that website?


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

http://www.ffo-tackle.com/ This site has some good deals. Sort o an outlet for Berkeley.


----------

